# "Free" faceplate for the lathe



## Holt (Apr 28, 2012)

When i got my lathe, there wasn't any faceplate, and i haven't given it much thought because in my 30+ years of machining, i have never used one. I have always preferred the independent 4 jaw, but i don't have one at home.
Many years ago, someone gave me an old drillpress, it have been sitting under my workbench unused all that time. Yesterday i connected it (400V 3phase app1,5 hp) and it ran quite smooth, and then today i wanted to skim the table (it looks like a Swiss cheese, but i have to live with that)
When i got it in the 3 jaw of the lathe, i suddenly realized, there you have the (almost) perfect faceplate, and its for free ;D












Holt


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 28, 2012)

Now you fill the holes with metal epoxy and you have a new table :big:


----------



## Holt (Apr 29, 2012)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Now you fill the holes with metal epoxy and you have a new table :big:


I might try that, in fact i believe i have some of it somewere. I guess I'll have to sandblast the surface before adding the stuff?


----------

